# Trailer setup question



## driftweed

I was thinking today (bad habit, but all these ideas keep coming to me) about my pressure washer. I have a craftsman gas powered 2.7 gpm 3000 p.s.i pressure washer with downstream capability built in. Now, I know you really want something 4 gpm or more, but this little baby does what I need it to do for now.

The few times I use it, people seem surprised that I have to use their garden hose spigot. 

Which leads to me my dilemma. I want to provide my own water. I figure I could start with one of those trailers from harbor freight. I like em because its a blank slate and cheap ( I plan on picking a few up this summer). I'll install a wood floor and possibly enclose it. 

But how do I feed water to the machine? Will I need a pump? 

The thinking is to build the trailer so that I can upgrade the machine as I go, for right now though I have a $500 pressure washer that's been used twice.

Any help?

I am not looking for a 16 foot dual axle pimped out rig. Just something for occasional use.


----------



## PressurePros

You do not need to build a big water carrying rig. The average amount of water you use on a resi job is about $10 or less. For covering the extra gas, the liability and the hassle of carrying water, not to mention paying back your initial investment in equipment (and you may need a DOT license) you would have to add a couple hundred dollars to every job. 

It is a good idea to have a water tank buffer to keep your pump cool by recirculating bypass water. For your size machine, 25 gallons would be plenty. You can easily fit that on a van or pickup. When you are ready to build a trailer, you need a dual axle.


----------



## [email protected]

In general I hate single axle trailers. Over my twin axle. 
David


----------



## driftweed

Dual axles are nice. But I only have so much parking space. That's why I figured an 8 foot trailer would be plenty.

I was thinking a 50 gal tank, pump, machine could easily fit on something that size. 

But that begs the question of what pump to get?


----------



## PressurePros

driftweed said:


> Dual axles are nice. But I only have so much parking space. That's why I figured an 8 foot trailer would be plenty.
> 
> I was thinking a 50 gal tank, pump, machine could easily fit on something that size.
> 
> But that begs the question of what pump to get?


Everyone I know that has gone single axle has regretted it but then again, these are guys that do exclusively washing with larger pumped machines.

You mentioned you are happy with the 2.7 for now so that pump will serve you but once you use something more pro like a 5.6 gpm or 8 gpm, you will never turn back. Job efficiency doubles. 

My rule of thumb for a reserve is 10 gallons per every gpm your machine puts out. That will keep your pump from starving if you are doing a house with well water. For a complete job to be done by toted water you need something huge.. 400-500 gallons. 

Keep upgrading in mind. Washing is way more lucrative than painting. Once you get a taste of the money, you may want to upgrade. As soon as you upgrade your pump to something with pro level flow, the whole trailer (and tank) will become obsolete. That's not to say you couldn't sell off what you have and rebuild bigger but that is a pain and single axles have crappier resale. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hines Painting

I know that in my area, we pay a set monthly fee for water whether we use it or not, then we pay like $1.65 for every 750 gallons. 

So for an average size house it literally costs a homeowner less than $2 (maybe less than a dollar) to have their house washed.


----------



## driftweed

Thanks for setting me straight guys. Like I said I get these random ideas all the time. Some are good, some aren't.

I will start keeping an eye out for a trailer this year and ease into it.


----------



## Ultimate

driftweed said:


> The few times I use it, people seem surprised that I have to use their garden hose spigot.


Tell them during the estimate. If they're still surprised, tell them the cost of hauling your own water would make it cost prohibitive. 


driftweed said:


> But how do I feed water to the machine? Will I need a pump?


When you set up a trailer, you will have a garden hose of your own on a reel. Water will come from the house to your reel, then to a line that feeds your buffer tank. You don't need a big tank with that small of a machine. A buffer tank is great insurance, so I say you do at least need one. I've heard about 10 to 12 gallons of buffer tank for every gallon per minute your pump provides is enough. 



driftweed said:


> But how do I feed water to the machine? Will I need a pump?


The pump on the pressure washer should be able to prime and suck water from the buffer tank. It doesn't hurt to have the buffer tank a little higher than the pump anyway I would guess. 




driftweed said:


> The thinking is to build the trailer so that I can upgrade the machine as I go, for right now though I have a $500 pressure washer that's been used twice.


Single axle trailer is fine since you never plan to go big with it. I used this for years until it became a rust bucket.


----------



## driftweed

This will be the year of the trailer for me. I plan on building one for paint gear. That lead me to think about one for the pressure washer, hence the thread.

So your saying the pressure washer will draw the water from a tank on its own?


----------



## PRC

Thanks for starting this thread DW! I'll be setting up a trailer this year also and will likely also upgrade to 4gpm belt drive.


----------



## PressurePros

driftweed said:


> This will be the year of the trailer for me. I plan on building one for paint gear. That lead me to think about one for the pressure washer, hence the thread.
> 
> So your saying the pressure washer will draw the water from a tank on its own?


Yes.. but.. A small direct drive machine like yours may have issues pulling water, especially on a hill. A belt driven machine pulls water more efficiently.


----------



## PRC

Ultimate said:


> Tell them during the estimate. If they're still surprised, tell them the cost of hauling your own water would make it cost prohibitive.
> 
> 
> When you set up a trailer, you will have a garden hose of your own on a reel. Water will come from the house to your reel, then to a line that feeds your buffer tank. You don't need a big tank with that small of a machine. A buffer tank is great insurance, so I say you do at least need one. I've heard about 10 to 12 gallons of buffer tank for every gallon per minute your pump provides is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> The pump on the pressure washer should be able to prime and suck water from the buffer tank. It doesn't hurt to have the buffer tank a little higher than the pump anyway I would guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single axle trailer is fine since you never plan to go big with it. I used this for years until it became a rust bucket.


Is that a 5x8 trailer with 150 gal. tank? Can't tell from the pic but is there a hose reel on it? That looks perfect for my uses.


----------



## Ultimate

I just read this thread in it's entirety now. Any contradiction I made in relation to Ken Fenner was not on purpose and we are both right in a sense. He is more right just because 

PRC, 

Before I spent time learning in more detail from the greats like Ken and a few others, I bought a pre fabricated trailer from Northern Tool. That's what you are seeing in that image. In one way it was super. An easy to maneuver well packed machine. Here is link to the trailer you see in the picture. I learned much and made a couple dollars with it, so it wasn't altogether a bad investment. It could very well be perfect for your uses but you could definitely build better for less money out of pocket. For nearly the same amount of money, I got what you see in the pictures below minus the original motor and upgraded pump I transferred from the old one.

Ken is right, a dual axle is 'better' no question. With only one machine and a 250 gallon or smaller buffer tank, I think a single axle is probably fine. Mine rusted through before the axle even hinted at giving me trouble. A decent single axle can be had for far less that the price Northern is selling them for. Some folks like trailers, some like box trucks, vans or working off of flatbed diesels. I'd consider where you are going to have to travel through, where you are likely going to have to park and store it and what is going to transport it when setting up. Take the time to google 'pressure washing rigs' and study all you can here---->http://www.ptstate.com/forums/forum.php. Buy stuff there also.


----------



## benthepainter

driftweed said:


> This will be the year of the trailer for me. I plan on building one for paint gear. That lead me to think about one for the pressure washer, hence the thread.
> 
> So your saying the pressure washer will draw the water from a tank on its own?




G'day Drift Weed 

Year of the trailer I like it : ) im adding a third one to my fleet another one purely setup with identical gear 

Sorry about my Black and White photo lol bloody PT photographers have got me trying new things


----------



## straight_lines

The wrap looks good!

Edit, the only thing I would want that John doesn't have is a ladder rack on the trailer itself.


----------



## Ultimate

Thanks. The wrap has been my greatest lead source. Just did the ladder rack and rearranged some things last weekend Tommy. 

A 30 gallon gas tank and a different 55 Chem tank for roof mix. Then I'm done and it's on to the steel building.


----------



## straight_lines

You going to get some panels made with advertising for the trailer now? Sweet looking set up, I also sent a lead your way last week from a friend in Southport.


----------



## Delta Painting

Drift, How are you going to pull a trailer when you don't drive?


----------



## driftweed

Delta Painting said:


> Drift, How are you going to pull a trailer when you don't drive?


Company truck, of course.


----------



## Damon T

PressurePros said:


> You do not need to build a big water carrying rig. The average amount of water you use on a resi job is about $10 or less. For covering the extra gas, the liability and the hassle of carrying water, not to mention paying back your initial investment in equipment (and you may need a DOT license) you would have to add a couple hundred dollars to every job.
> 
> It is a good idea to have a water tank buffer to keep your pump cool by recirculating bypass water. For your size machine, 25 gallons would be plenty. You can easily fit that on a van or pickup. When you are ready to build a trailer, you need a dual axle.



I can't wait to read the entire thread as I am wanting to put a small trailer setup together but I just had to comment on this. I'm guessing the average resi job probably doesn't even use $1.00 of water. At least not around here in the PNW. Perhaps now that many areas are running out of water prices may vary
No disrespect meant to our local PW guru as I am grateful for your many great posts Ken!


----------



## PressurePros

For us Damon, we may use 800-1000 gallons of water including wetting plants and rinsing driveway. I think we pay around $9 per 1000 gallons so I used $10 as a high limit to cover all bases. Homeowners are sometimes under the impression that we will use $100 worth of water and when I explain it to them, they are usually shocked at how much less expensive it is to use their spigot (I charge an extra $250 minimum to haul water)


----------



## DunriteNJ

PressurePros said:


> For us Damon, we may use 800-1000 gallons of water including wetting plants and rinsing driveway. I think we pay around $9 per 1000 gallons so I used $10 as a high limit to cover all bases. Homeowners are sometimes under the impression that we will use $100 worth of water and when I explain it to them, they are usually shocked at how much less expensive it is to use their spigot (*I charge an extra $250 minimum to haul water)*


Absolutely

If im bringing water theres a VIG to pay

Just like if i have to bring power on other jobs


----------



## Damon T

PressurePros said:


> For us Damon, we may use 800-1000 gallons of water including wetting plants and rinsing driveway. I think we pay around $9 per 1000 gallons so I used $10 as a high limit to cover all bases. Homeowners are sometimes under the impression that we will use $100 worth of water and when I explain it to them, they are usually shocked at how much less expensive it is to use their spigot (I charge an extra $250 minimum to haul water)



Thanks for the update. I had no idea that much water was used. I never really tried to calculate water used. I'm wanting to put a trailer together for PW. Or a dedicated truck with hose feels etc. but would need to have more PW work to justify a dedicated truck.


----------



## jeffnc

Driftweed, I went through some of the same growing pains as you did trying to learn pressure washing. I think I wash on about the same scale as you, so hopefully my suggestions will be relevant to your situation. i.e. I'm not a big time pro, I only do this occasionally in addition to the other things my small company does.

- I do recommend getting a 4 gallon machine if/when you can afford it. This is really the sweet spot for the small pro. It's an entry level pro machine - any less and you're really taking too long to do some jobs. On the other hand, if you go over this by much (certainly once you get to 8 gallon), you've gone beyond what public water service can provide and now you _must_ carry a tank. Carrying a tank causes its own set of problem, not the least of which is that you have to refill it somehow, sometimes during the workday. 4 GPM is enough to get most pro jobs done. My machine cost $1150 I think, but i recently saw a DeWalt 4,000 PSI and 4 GPM at Home Depot for only $695 I think. Honda GX390 and quality pump if I recall.

- Regarding using customer water, I used to fret over this too. However I just started doing it, and no one has ever even mentioned it. If anyone does, I'll deduct $5 off the bill for the water, but I just stopped worrying about it. I do not think a tank is the way to go.

- I'm so happy I finally decided to put this on a trailer rather than loading/unloading it all the time with ramps. I got the small trailer from Harbor Freight for only $200. I added the plywood base and the wheeled trailer jack (I don't really consider the jack optional). Pics are below.

- The surface cleaner has been invaluable and I now can't imagine using it. I tried a smaller (cheaper) one and it was junk.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200041274_200041274
I tried this and it was a waste of time
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200517714_200517714
This is the entry level pro model and it works. However you will definitely want 4 GPM. Once you have it, cleaning driveways and sidewalks is a breeze.
http://www.pressurewashersdirect.com/General-Pump-DFSCP18/p1867.html

- Sorry I can't give a more clear picture but I had a little emergency and had to jam everything into my shop quickly and don't have time to pull it out now, but you can see how it's set up. I have the little electric unit that I sometimes use strapped on there too. I set up the trailer so that when I pull up to a property, the hose reels are on the curb side.


----------



## jeffnc

OK, so did not want to be misleading about the Home Depot DeWalt - seems like that was just a sale unit locally. That unit is actually $1,000. But obviously if I found that one, you can find other sales?
http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-Honda-GX390-4200-PSI-4-GPM-Gas-Pressure-Washer-DXPW4240/203185026

Belt drive version
http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-H...t-Drive-Gas-Pressure-Washer-DH4240B/202066580

Mine
http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-Powered-Pressure-Washer-4555-22/dp/B0013ZCQC6


----------



## driftweed

Jeff, thank you so much. I am now 100% subs right now so I no longer need a setup. But that is exactly the way I was going to do it.


----------



## PressurePros

Jeff, even with a low flow machine you may want to look into having a small tank to recirculate the water from your unloader. Constantly cycling that water back through your pump causes it to heat up and that causes premature failure.


----------



## jeffnc

How would you set that up exactly PP?


----------



## PRC

Do you pros ever use hot water in residential applications? I have heard that it can kill grass where the hose lays but would that happen with warm, say 85 deg. water? And at that temp does it help? I would think it's good for use with surface cleaners.

Also still undecided about getting pumps. Is there more value in (2) 4's (1 soap, 1 rinse (maybe make 1 hot)) or a single 5 or 8 gpm. The big price jump in pumps seems to happen from the 4-5 with the 5-8 being less significant. Does an 8 gpm cut the wash time in half compared to a 4 gpm? I'm guessing not because there are probably some factors that stay constant. With the 4's or 8 that also means carrying more water. It seems that with a 5 gpm I would be good with a 200 gal. A 8 gpm more like 325. 
Seems I should go dual axle either way and open or enclosed is the other decision. 

I appreciate any thoughts!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

PRC said:


> Do you pros ever use hot water in residential applications? I have heard that it can kill grass where the hose lays but would that happen with warm, say 85 deg. water? And at that temp does it help? I would think it's good for use with surface cleaners.
> 
> Also still undecided about getting pumps. Is there more value in (2) 4's (1 soap, 1 rinse (maybe make 1 hot)) or a single 5 or 8 gpm. The big price jump in pumps seems to happen from the 4-5 with the 5-8 being less significant. Does an 8 gpm cut the wash time in half compared to a 4 gpm? I'm guessing not because there are probably some factors that stay constant. With the 4's or 8 that also means carrying more water. It seems that with a 5 gpm I would be good with a 200 gal. A 8 gpm more like 325.
> Seems I should go dual axle either way and open or enclosed is the other decision.
> 
> I appreciate any thoughts!



I don't have a hot water rig yet, but hot water certainly helps with flatwork, (concrete), and whenever you're doing a lot of degreasing. As far as 5gpm vs 8gpm, I think it's money well spent for sure to get the 8gpm. Yes, an 8gpm rig will double your speed, after all, it's really the rinsing power that speeds things up. The only thing the smaller rigs do better than bigger rigs is pull more soap when downstreaming. My rig pulls about 5gpm, and ask anyone who upgrades from a smaller unit to something around the 5gpm mark, and most will tell you their plans for soon upgrading to 8gpm.


----------



## Dave Mac

Water supply is what dictates how large of a tank you need. I run a 225 tank with a 8 gpm have to 2 feed lines and everything is good. around here older properties have great water supply and usually only one feed line is needed. HOwever the newer properties water supply suck and both feed lines are needed, and sometimes its just enough.


----------



## PRC

Dave Mac said:


> Water supply is what dictates how large of a tank you need. I run a 225 tank with a 8 gpm have to 2 feed lines and everything is good. around here older properties have great water supply and usually only one feed line is needed. HOwever the newer properties water supply suck and both feed lines are needed, and sometimes its just enough.


Thanks Dave.
Is the feed line what fills the tank or what feeds the pump?


----------



## Dave Mac

Feed line or sometimes supply line feed I am referring to feeds the tank, good question as that could also mean the line coming from the tank to the pressure washer also. I have had a 8 gpm and 5.5 gpm on the same rig, and I had to see for myself the difference, once I did I got rid of the 5.5 and replaced the pump with a 8 gpm, now I have a 10 gpm in the garage waiting for to install it. As Ken always says GPM is king.

Unless you plan on doing commercial work like dumpsters and sidewalks I really don't think you need heat, I do not have heat and driveways come out spotless, but I do not mess with oil stains.


----------

